# No Motorhome Parking



## paul and jennie (May 15, 2016)

Hi everyone im new to posting on here 
I was just wondering if anyone has challenged any authorities about the signs that seem to be going up more and more places
Im only asking as i pay road tax on my van the same as all road users and it is legal for me to sleep in my van so how can they put up the signs saying no overnight if i have a van but can sleep in a car truck or bus i cant work it out how this can be done im just a bit miffed off as ive drove around most of the weekend and seen in total of 7 different wild camping places now with the signs 
SORRY FOR THE RANT:mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1:


----------



## pratt (May 16, 2016)

*Come to Scotland.*

There is no legal basis for the 'No Overnight Parking' signs that proliferate in parking areas in Scotland. As long as the vehicle does not cause an obstruction and there is no damage or rubbish left behind, then overnight parking (and therefore, sleeping) cannot be refused. Commercial caravan sites may not like this fact and try to encourage their local authorities to restrict overnight parking but cannot legally stop it. Sensitivity is necessary to avoid annoying people..... obviously it is unwise to park close to housing. The law is different in England.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (May 16, 2016)

Have motorhome/campervan - go abroad where you're welcomed with open arms and they want your money.
Bd..


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2016)

most no motorhome signs in england arent legal. every one should complain about them . local authorities stick them up knowing they arent legal but will frighten folk away. 
if going abroad buy as much tinned dried food in uk as possible as food is more expensive over there ,and clothes ,shoes car parts tyres etc . spend it here .


----------



## Pauljenny (May 16, 2016)

When we see signs like that, we move on.
No need to stir up trouble, if we're not welcome.

Are we, by any chance, related?


----------



## Talbot (May 16, 2016)

vwalan said:


> most no motorhome signs in england arent legal. every one should complain about them . local authorities stick them up knowing they arent legal but will frighten folk away.
> if going abroad buy as much tinned dried food in uk as possible as food is more expensive over there ,and clothes ,shoes car parts tyres etc . spend it here .



Not sure which country you're talking about but France and Spain is same as uk for food or even slightly less price than uk. Norway, Sweden etc, they are more expensive!


----------



## jacquigem (May 16, 2016)

Talbot said:


> Not sure which country you're talking about but France and Spain is same as uk for food or even slightly less price than uk. Norway, Sweden etc, they are more expensive!



We find Spain and Portugal much cheaper for food than uk


----------



## maureenandtom (May 16, 2016)

vwalan said:


> most no motorhome signs in england arent legal. every one should complain about them . local authorities stick them up knowing they arent legal but will frighten folk away.
> if going abroad buy as much tinned dried food in uk as possible as food is more expensive over there ,and clothes ,shoes car parts tyres etc . spend it here .



When pressed, some authorities have admitted erecting signs with no legal backing and, when pressed further, some have taken them down.  Some have sounded virtuous, even proud, in that signs were erected with the intention of never being enforced.   Some (well, at least one) has said they will remain but will not be enforced.



Pauljenny said:


> When we see signs like that, we move on.
> No need to stir up trouble, if we're not welcome.
> 
> Are we, by any chance, related?



Very sensible.  Eventually, though, you will have nowhere to stay.  In no particular order, other than as they come into my head as I type "legal" restrictions have been brought in or are planned or called for in Burham on Sea, Fleetwood, Clevelys, Hayling Island, Kimmeridge (wherever that is) St Andrews, Ferrnng Sea Front ... and I've run out.  There'll have been plenty more - but that's only in the last few weeks.

Carry on not stirring up trouble and moving on whenever somebody isn't welcoming ... and we'll have nowhere.


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2016)

france ,spain,and portugal. are dear. 
you must be buying in the wrong places in uk. 
beer wine etc is cheaper. 
but where do you get a loaf of bread for 36p. or a kg of rice for 40p. or tin of sardines for 34p. just to name a few things . 
also meat 2.50 pound for a kg of shoulder of pork . bought in a joint in asda makes lovely pork steaks etc . even milk is cheaper here . alot of uk milk is taken to spain and sold as spanish . cornish fish is also taken . 
even flour is cheaper here if you want to make your own bread or pastries . 
dont worry i notice these things .


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2016)

we can buy a loaf of sliced bread for 36p. in uk. 
as for veg yes some can be cheaper just like buying local here can be cheaper than some areas. 
oh and yes i can cook i trained as a chef. and cooked for hundreds . 
as for nuts and bolts we can do just the same as you did . i buy many things like that. i use mole valley farmers or cornwall farmers or buy direct from industrial fitting places here . i take these things into consideration when i make my statements . 
having been in the food import export market and car parts import export i do know where to buy etc .
in spain and portugal the veg is usually not as good quality as they sell the best to northern europe . france possibly buys in some of the quality stuff .


----------



## maureenandtom (May 16, 2016)

Are you sure about that?  Not that I'm doubting your ability to divide and multiply by ten.  I'm doubting my own ability.


----------



## Tezza33 (May 16, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> Are we, by any chance, related?


I was wondering thatView attachment 41915


----------



## barryd (May 16, 2016)

We find the food we like in France is better value than the UK.  Totally agree about the bread.  British bread unless you are lucky enough to find an artisan type baker is crap.

In fact I love the French stuff so much I miss it more back here than I ever miss anything from the UK when we are away for a long period.

Try buying a French Brie de Meaux or Epoisse over here.  Its three times what it costs in France and its a 40 mile round trip for me just to get it!


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2016)

i buy english mature chedder in asda for 4quid for 830grm . as for french bread its ok . but i dont go alot on baghettes . 
actually the best bread is Lebanon flat bread bought in arab countries thats really nice and cheap. 
meat in uk i lovely . remember i also am trained butcher slaughterman . i buy proper cuts not processed . 
mind the mortadella sold in spain is ok if you like a spam like meat. about 2 euro a kilo . its processed i know . 
might be i just live in a good place . bit like david doesnt live in france ,he lives in brittany . i live in cornwall . ha ha .


----------



## rachelc (May 16, 2016)

Whatever happened to the original thread????


----------



## vwalan (May 16, 2016)

got lost it happens . but always question the signs with local council . make their jobs worth do his/her job . 
dont let them bully . 
is that better.


----------



## Pauljenny (May 16, 2016)

maureenandtom said:


> When pressed, some authorities have admitted erecting signs with no legal backing and, when pressed further, some have taken them down.  Some have sounded virtuous, even proud, in that signs were erected with the intention of never being enforced.   Some (well, at least one) has said they will remain but will not be enforced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We've only been wilding 17 years, so don't know much about seaside resorts, we usually avoid them.
M
On the rare occasions that we've encountered a sign, we have found a pub to overnight on. We always make it clear that such signs give a bad impression of the town/ resort.

More and more pubs are welcoming the odd thirsty motorhomer.
... Especially if the car park is empty.


----------



## izwozral (May 16, 2016)

Pauljenny said:


> We've only been wilding 17 years, so don't know much about seaside resorts, we usually avoid them.
> M
> On the rare occasions that we've encountered a sign, we have found a pub to overnight on. We always make it clear that such signs give a bad impression of the town/ resort.
> 
> ...



If the car park is empty Paul, who do you get to buy your drinks.:lol-049::lol-049:


----------



## Tbear (May 16, 2016)

Sorry but what is this thing about the awful French bread. Aldi malted batch loaf. Needs to be fresh but much nicer than anything I tried in France. Costs more than 34p though.

Richard


----------



## izwozral (May 16, 2016)

Tbear said:


> Sorry but what is this thing about the awful French bread. Aldi malted batch loaf. Needs to be fresh but much nicer than anything I tried in France. Costs more than 34p though.
> 
> Richard



Huh?

Oops, I am not keeping up to speed, ignore me.

Most people do anyway.


----------



## Deleted member 967 (May 16, 2016)

I have contacted every local authority regarding Motorhome Parking.  The only lawful sign is sign R which is authorised by the secretary for state for use by all English local authorities.




The only way to determine if a Traffic Regulation Order is in place is to contact the local authority.

Some authorities have admitted erecting signs that are not backed by a TRO and which do not comply with the Traffic Sign Design Guidance Regulations TSDGR.  

There is a principal in UK law that says *The individual can do anything that is not forbidden by law and Government (including Local Authorities) can only do that which is permitted by law.*


----------



## Allen (May 16, 2016)

Having been told how nice a place Porthcawl is to visit, I had intended spending a few days there this week.
A check on google street view .... And there are signs "No caravans or motorcaravans 11pm - 7am" along the full length of the sea front.

Needless to say.......I'll spend mi money elsewhere.


----------



## fofeg101 (May 17, 2016)

The general public don't like motorhomes over nighting and trying to ban them gives the local busy body councillors a chance to score brownie points, and earn the expenses they claim.


----------



## Tbear (May 17, 2016)

fofeg101 said:


> The general public don't like motorhomes over nighting and trying to ban them gives the local busy body councillors a chance to score brownie points, and earn the expenses they claim.



With more and more Motorhomes being sold I am guessing that the public are going to get more and more fed-up with the way some idiot owners behave. It can only be so long before central government gets involved. With the press we are getting, I doubt they will react in our favour. Unless you live near a ferry port I would not spend all my money on a new one at present.

Richard


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2016)

Allen said:


> Having been told how nice a place Porthcawl is to visit, I had intended spending a few days there this week.
> A check on google street view .... And there are signs "No caravans or motorcaravans 11pm - 7am" along the full length of the sea front.
> 
> Needless to say.......I'll spend mi money elsewhere.



i must say parking along sea fronts and places like that are exactly what gets up folks nose,s. just move a few streets back and you can be left alone . many end up putting tables and chairs out along the esplanades and that again mess,s it up for the rest. 
every town village in uk as places we can use ,we just have to blend in not stand out. 
always have a look around there is always somewhere discreet to stay.


----------



## alcam (May 17, 2016)

vwalan said:


> i must say parking along sea fronts and places like that are exactly what gets up folks nose,s. just move a few streets back and you can be left alone . many end up putting tables and chairs out along the esplanades and that again mess,s it up for the rest.
> every town village in uk as places we can use ,we just have to blend in not stand out.
> always have a look around there is always somewhere discreet to stay.



I think this is the problem . There are quite a few places in France that are no-go areas because they have been spoiled by packs of [mostly] French motorhomers taking over town and village centres . Not knocking the various 'meets' organised on here but , if they are held in what may be regarded as 'sensitive' areas , it will cause problems for the rest of us . 
I constantly read of various towns and counties that we cannot overnight in , when you park sensibly I find , usually , there is no problem


----------



## maureenandtom (May 17, 2016)

These last few posts reflecd a thread I started a few years ago and I've been prompted to go back and look for some of the references I quoted then.  One in particular stuck in my mind and ... I can get at it but I can't seem to get the links - though they're there.  If you google something like "Motorhome and their value to Tasmanian Tourism" and "Sustainability of the motrohome and self-contained vehicle market" then you might get to the same doucuments.

The Tasmanian Document makes this quotation and it is this I remembered.

_While some West Coast residents have been critical of motorhome travellers, it may 
be  equally  valid  to  suggest  that  when  towns  choose  not  to  provide  appropriate 
facilities,  they  cannot  reasonably  expect  these  visitors  to  comply  with  perceived 
expectations!_ 

The growth in motorhome registrations we've seen and commented on recently, I think, makes a case for more provision by councils - not the greater repressions we're seeing more and more often.

Though the peak seasons might be difficult to cope with no matter what provision is made.


----------



## Deleted user 48797 (May 17, 2016)

I'm annoyed at being treated like a leper because I have spent many thousand of pounds on a van and have to scuttle around the country like a door mouse trying not to upset the establishment.  If you chose a caravan then fine you're well catered for but I don't want to be herded into a stalag 3 site miles from anywhere with limited transport or a long walk just to spend some money in the local community or visit a place of interest.  Other european countries have provision where both leisure systems are well catered for whether you have a caravan or motorhome. I suspect that the big clubs are lobbying against free movement with motorhomes to save their vested interests and I sincerely wish for their demise in the near future as they raise their prices and introduce even more draconian measures during 'lock up' time.  Meanwhile I urge you all to spend £50 on a ferry ticket and go abroad where grown up governments react to and welcome campers of all types to come and visit and spend their money.  Since I bought a van I frequently feel unwelcome in my own country so I choose to take as much money as I can abroad and get out of Rip Off Britain as often as possible.
... and breath.... rant over.
Bd..


----------



## Tompa (May 17, 2016)

I understand how motorhomers feel about the lack of facilities provided by councils and the interference from jobsworths and twisty gits. However the government wont even provide enough money for the disabled to be looked after properly so motorhomers needs are going well down the priority list of councils.
                                                                                                               Tompa


----------



## Canalsman (May 17, 2016)

The meets organised by this site all take place on private land with the owner's permission.

In the case of a very large meet, such as Orkney next month, a camp site is used.


----------



## maureenandtom (May 17, 2016)

Tompa said:


> I understand how motorhomers feel about the lack of facilities provided by councils and the interference from jobsworths and twisty gits. However the government wont even provide enough money for the disabled to be looked after properly so motorhomers needs are going well down the priority list of councils.
> Tompa




But many of them feel well able to spend thousands on sometimes unlawful restrictions.   Most of us don't want extra facilities if they would only leave off introducing unnecessary and expensive _no overnighting_ signs especially those with no lawful backing.


----------



## paul and jennie (May 17, 2016)

Bigusdickus said:


> I'm annoyed at being treated like a leper because I have spent many thousand of pounds on a van and have to scuttle around the country like a door mouse trying not to upset the establishment.  If you chose a caravan then fine you're well catered for but I don't want to be herded into a stalag 3 site miles from anywhere with limited transport or a long walk just to spend some money in the local community or visit a place of interest.  Other european countries have provision where both leisure systems are well catered for whether you have a caravan or motorhome. I suspect that the big clubs are lobbying against free movement with motorhomes to save their vested interests and I sincerely wish for their demise in the near future as they raise their prices and introduce even more draconian measures during 'lock up' time.  Meanwhile I urge you all to spend £50 on a ferry ticket and go abroad where grown up governments react to and welcome campers of all types to come and visit and spend their money.  Since I bought a van I frequently feel unwelcome in my own country so I choose to take as much money as I can abroad and get out of Rip Off Britain as often as possible.
> ... and breath.... rant over.
> Bd..



CANT SAY IT ANY BETTER:scooter::scooter:
Just want to park in my van the same as i can with my car its not hurting anyone apart from ones with nothing better to do


----------



## Goggles (May 17, 2016)

i must say parking along sea fronts and places like that are exactly what gets up folks nose,s. just move a few streets back and you can be left alone . many end up putting tables and chairs out along the esplanades and that again mess,s it up for the rest. 
every town village in uk as places we can use ,we just have to blend in not stand out. 
always have a look around there is always somewhere discreet to stay.

If I go to the coast I go because I like to park on the front if I possibly can not have to find a back street to park in. However, if there are houses along the front I try to park in a space where I`m not obstructing anyone's view. That`s not always possible though. The coastline and view isn`t exclusive to the local residents......it belongs to us all. :ninja:


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2016)

yes your right . but it does seem they can take it away from you. 
years ago or even today the odd van parking wasnt any trouble . these days its got that 10-15 are there and people dont like it . 
there still are places that fit the good place for parking but busy places i say take a step back and we can go again .


----------



## alcam (May 17, 2016)

Goggles said:


> i must say parking along sea fronts and places like that are exactly what gets up folks nose,s. just move a few streets back and you can be left alone . many end up putting tables and chairs out along the esplanades and that again mess,s it up for the rest.
> every town village in uk as places we can use ,we just have to blend in not stand out.
> always have a look around there is always somewhere discreet to stay.
> 
> If I go to the coast I go because I like to park on the front if I possibly can not have to find a back street to park in. However, if there are houses along the front I try to park in a space where I`m not obstructing anyone's view. That`s not always possible though. The coastline and view isn`t exclusive to the local residents......it belongs to us all. :ninja:



Sorry I think your attitude is the problem . Personally I think it's rude to park in front of somebody's house . Even assuming you were right your way of doing things is just screwing it up for the rest of us


----------



## Ginge3685 (May 17, 2016)

*over nighting*



paul and jennie said:


> Hi everyone im new to posting on here
> I was just wondering if anyone has challenged any authorities about the signs that seem to be going up more and more places
> Im only asking as i pay road tax on my van the same as all road users and it is legal for me to sleep in my van so how can they put up the signs saying no overnight if i have a van but can sleep in a car truck or bus i cant work it out how this can be done im just a bit miffed off as ive drove around most of the weekend and seen in total of 7 different wild camping places now with the signs
> SORRY FOR THE RANT:mad1::mad1::mad1::mad1:


I can't understand it either...we go to a beach in cornwall small carpark right on the beach you can buy a 24 hour ticket but there are signs that state no camping overnight.  If you can't stay overnight why sell 24 hour tickets?  Plus point we have never in 2 years been moved on and a parking attendant did tell us we couldn't stay over night....... as if he was going to check up at midnight.....lol


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2016)

Ginge3685 said:


> I can't understand it either...we go to a beach in cornwall small carpark right on the beach you can buy a 24 hour ticket but there are signs that state no camping overnight.  If you can't stay overnight why sell 24 hour tickets?  Plus point we have never in 2 years been moved on and a parking attendant did tell us we couldn't stay over night....... as if he was going to check up at midnight.....lol



so park . have nothing outside . dont use leveling ramps etc . no awnings etc .thats parking . sleeping inside is not camping . neither is cooking or eating .


----------



## Deleted member 53880 (May 17, 2016)

in falmouth [born and bred]there was a anti motorhome seafront parking thread in the local online rag last year and in the comments it turned out that most locals didnt mind it and some did it themselves,generally i reckon it's the councils just pandering to a vocal minority of busybodies,all the best.jan


----------



## vwalan (May 17, 2016)

janner said:


> in falmouth [born and bred]there was a anti motorhome seafront parking thread in the local online rag last year and in the comments it turned out that most locals didnt mind it and some did it themselves,generally i reckon it's the councils just pandering to a vocal minority of busybodies,all the best.jan



falmouth as been a hit or miss place for years . along the front at gyllynvase was ok then not . pendennis sometimes ok others not .along the cliffs by falmouth hotel possibly.  the carpark by trago was at one time . swanpool on /off . 
my gran lived at swanpool its always been a funny area . even way back in the 70,s . nice place though .


----------



## Allen (May 18, 2016)

Goggles said:


> If I go to the coast I go because I like to park on the front if I possibly can not have to find a back street to park in. However, if there are houses along the front I try to park in a space where I`m not obstructing anyone's view. That`s not always possible though. The coastline and view isn`t exclusive to the local residents......it belongs to us all. :ninja:



Exactly!
These houses on the sea front are mostly guest houses....and there lies the problem.
Their mentality tells them they are loosing business by allowing motor homes to park on their (not) road.
Back to Porthcawl .... I can park outside said guest house all day, but come 11pm I have to leave.
It won't happen.
My money will be spent elsewhere.

The guest house owners feel gratified.
The local council has secured re election.
The small businesses are the looses..
The chippy won't get my fiver. The pub won't get a sale of a couple of pints and evening meal...etc.

These places do really need to look again....


----------



## Tbear (May 18, 2016)

Allen said:


> Exactly!
> These houses on the sea front are mostly guest houses....and there lies the problem.
> Their mentality tells them they are loosing business by allowing motor homes to park on their (not) road.
> Back to Porthcawl .... I can park outside said guest house all day, but come 11pm I have to leave.
> ...



I am beginning to sympathise more and more with some of the locals complaints but it does seem daft to let you block the view and parking space all day until nobody wants it and then insist that you move on???

Richard


----------



## maureenandtom (May 18, 2016)

Tbear said:


> I am beginning to sympathise more and more with some of the locals complaints but it does seem daft to let you block the view and parking space all day until nobody wants it and then insist that you move on???
> 
> Richard




Spot on, Richard.  It's because it's easy for the council - they think.  Time and again it has been shown their easiest route has now become not so easy.  Mainly due to the Freedom of Information Act - not so easy for their lies to go undetected now.  And for people now to gain access to other information through the internet.  Example:  It's not so easy for the council to lie - nor to quote law which anybody nowadays can look up for themselves.

The normal procedure is for a Councillor with a financial interest (Andrew Backhouse in N Yorks, Louise Parkinson in Burnham on Sea, Colin Davey (anecdotal evidence only about Colin) in Lincolnshire), and so it goes on) to begin complaining that motorhomers are a social nuisance;  usually by trying to create outrage by calling us freeloaders who leave all our waste (including toilet waste) on the street.  There never is a problem and the hundreds of complaints the council tell us of turn out not to exist.  The council then says the evidence is anecdotal but it's still there - just not documented or recorded but they remember there have been lots of them.

Then the council says it needs an overnight ban because of some other reason - something easy, something which will be popular;  like maybe to protect the amenities around the area where we might park overnight.   The amenity protection then amounts to protection of a a sea view.  It doesn't occur to them to wonder who wants to see the sea view at night or even to wonder what view is visible in the darkness.

This article in a local on-line newspaper 

North Yorks Enquirer SBC: Firing Blanks? North Yorks Enquirer 







Here's the link for the outandaboutlive article.

Motorhome parking wars continue - Motorhome News - New & Used Motorhome & Campervan Reviews - Out and About Live


----------



## Tbear (May 18, 2016)

Too many people with too many agendas and as they say "first casualty in a war is the truth". The sooner central government gets involved the better. Wind a few necks in then. I am sure that we will not come out smelling of roses but at least we will have something to work with rather than a council official who is very sorry because all your emails seem to have been removed by his spam filter :mad2:

Richard


----------



## Goggles (May 18, 2016)

alcam said:


> Sorry I think your attitude is the problem . Personally I think it's rude to park in front of somebody's house . Even assuming you were right your way of doing things is just screwing it up for the rest of us



How can my attitude be a problem? Is the public highway now exclusive to local residents as well as the view? Is it any less rude to park in a side street possibly in front of someones house than along the front? I meet with enough height barriers stopping me from parking in the car parks so I`ll park where I can. I`m not going to drive  around all day trying to find an unobtrusive parking space that could be miles from where I want to be. You can if you like but I`m not. Why should I have my enjoyment spoiled? 
About 2 years ago I parked along the front at Hunstanton. A bloke came out of a house opposite and asked me if I`d got my gas on as it could be construed that I was `camping` if I had. I replied that my gas was always on as I have an underslung tank. Anyway to keep the peace I decided to move. No sooner had I pulled out than a much taller and longer m/h pulled into the now vacant space and he wasn`t as courteous as me because he was still there 4 hours later.


----------



## Asterix (May 18, 2016)

Bigusdickus said:


> I'm annoyed at being treated like a leper because I have spent many thousand of pounds on a van and have to scuttle around the country like a door mouse trying not to upset the establishment.  If you chose a caravan then fine you're well catered for but I don't want to be herded into a stalag 3 site miles from anywhere with limited transport or a long walk just to spend some money in the local community or visit a place of interest.  Other european countries have provision where both leisure systems are well catered for whether you have a caravan or motorhome. I suspect that the big clubs are lobbying against free movement with motorhomes to save their vested interests and I sincerely wish for their demise in the near future as they raise their prices and introduce even more draconian measures during 'lock up' time.  Meanwhile I urge you all to spend £50 on a ferry ticket and go abroad where grown up governments react to and welcome campers of all types to come and visit and spend their money.  Since I bought a van I frequently feel unwelcome in my own country so I choose to take as much money as I can abroad and get out of Rip Off Britain as often as possible.
> ... and breath.... rant over.
> Bd..



Completely agree with all of that,im currently parked at Cherbourg  waiting to cross tomorrow,and now I've had my first season in Europe,i can only say I'm not looking forward to returning to the UK. I know I'll be spending the next few months skulking around feeling like a criminal,and when I do find a spot,the local idiots will be honking their horns or banging on the side of the van. As soon as I can I'll be returning to the natural home of the motorhome.....


----------



## Tbear (May 18, 2016)

It wasn't posh when this impoverished pensioner took his grandkids last year. Best just drive straight through to Old Hunstanton. By the front I take it we are talking about the clifftop near the old lighthouse. Good spot for a picnic but can be a bit windy. Stuff the old goat. I would have stayed as many do but not overnight.

Richard


----------



## antiquesam (May 18, 2016)

If you don't mind someone parking up outside your house for however many days you intend to park outside the home of someone else then fine, but I wouldn't want someone setting up home on the road outside my house so I won't do it to others. I am, however, in a car park in the middle of no where along the river Teign which has a sign saying " no fires, no camping, no overnight parking" which I am ignoring because I can't believe I'm upsetting anyone.


----------



## Tbear (May 19, 2016)

A little common sense is required. On the clifftops at Hunstanton, it's a wide road and the parking is on the opposite side of the road to the houses. Several very large motorhomes would be need to block their view. It is a spot ideal for single larger vehicles to park with a large grassed area, perfect for picnics. That way you can put out table and chairs but away from your van. Many of the cars will have people having picnics so no one can complain.   Google Maps

Its a bit different if you get a group of vans totally blocking the parking in the middle of town. We need to loose the mentality where if you see a van, then you need to park bag next to it.

Richard


----------



## barryd (May 19, 2016)

Tbear said:


> A little common sense is required. On the clifftops at Hunstanton, it's a wide road and the parking is on the opposite side of the road to the houses. Several very large motorhomes would be need to block their view. It is a spot ideal for single larger vehicles to park with a large grassed area, perfect for picnics. That way you can put out table and chairs but away from your van. Many of the cars will have people having picnics so no one can complain.   Google Maps
> 
> Its a bit different if you get a group of vans totally blocking the parking in the middle of town. *We need to loose the mentality where if you see a van, then you need to park bag next to it.*
> 
> Richard



I totally agree.  Why do people do that?  What bugs me is you find a wilding spot in a huge great area with loads of space and someone will come and park three feet away from you. :mad1::mad1:

The British need to lose their territorial leanings as well though.  Ive seen aires in France in the middle of houses where nobody bats an eyelid.  I even got directed onto a boules court once in a picturesque village in France by a local when we were looking for somewhere to stop.


----------



## Tbear (May 19, 2016)

On my own and when I came back from a walk


----------



## klaatu (May 19, 2016)

Tbear said:


> On my own and when I came back from a walk


To be fair, though, assuming that's a car park, they're just parking 'tidily' and optimising the space available for others. If I was *parking*, in a *car park*, I would probably do the same.


----------



## alcam (May 19, 2016)

Tbear said:


> On my own and when I came back from a walk
> 
> View attachment 41969



People are strange . I stayed at the carpark just outside Roussillon in Provence a while back . If anybody knows the place , it's about the size of a football stadium . 3 of us parked overnight well spread out . Following morning another motorhome arrived and parked 3 feet away from me .


----------



## Sky (May 19, 2016)

Aaarrrgghhh!  Nothing annoys me more. :mad1:

Why do it?  Despite it possibly being 'tidy', it often means you can't get the bloody door open properly. 

I have disabled stickers asking people to allow enough room for wheelchair access, but they still do it. :mad2:

I often put a no parking cone in the space next to me - that seems to work most of the time. There is always the arsehole that moves it though. I always leave a nice note thanking them for their consideration.


----------



## barryd (May 19, 2016)

Tbear said:


> On my own and when I came back from a walk
> 
> View attachment 41969



Yep thats the one!  The car park is huge.  You could park tidily at the other end!

Ive actually got in the van and moved myself in the past in those situations.


----------



## vwalan (May 19, 2016)

perhaps your parking in a place they like to park. by parking close you move . 
they get the place they wanted . 
perhaps they hope you will drive off annoyed .


----------



## Tbear (May 19, 2016)

vwalan said:


> perhaps your parking in a place they like to park. by parking close you move .
> they get the place they wanted .
> perhaps they hope you will drive off annoyed .



So I should apologise for parking in the wrong space. If I wanted a conversation like this I would talk to the wife. I am always in the wrong there as well. :rolleyes2:

Richard


----------



## Tbear (May 19, 2016)

klaatu said:


> To be fair, though, assuming that's a car park, they're just parking 'tidily' and optimising the space available for others. If I was *parking*, in a *car park*, I would probably do the same.



Well I would not be wild camping because that would be naughty!

Richard


----------



## alcam (May 19, 2016)

Goggles said:


> How can my attitude be a problem? Is the public highway now exclusive to local residents as well as the view? Is it any less rude to park in a side street possibly in front of someones house than along the front? I meet with enough height barriers stopping me from parking in the car parks so I`ll park where I can. I`m not going to drive  around all day trying to find an unobtrusive parking space that could be miles from where I want to be. You can if you like but I`m not. Why should I have my enjoyment spoiled?
> About 2 years ago I parked along the front at Hunstanton. A bloke came out of a house opposite and asked me if I`d got my gas on as it could be construed that I was `camping` if I had. I replied that my gas was always on as I have an underslung tank. Anyway to keep the peace I decided to move. No sooner had I pulled out than a much taller and longer m/h pulled into the now vacant space and he wasn`t as courteous as me because he was still there 4 hours later.



I think you're attitude is incredibly rude and selfish . You don't help the situation for others . But , as you say , why should your enjoyment be spoiled ?!


----------



## jammy vestor (May 21, 2016)

Hi Guys, I have a HGV licence and I have run out of driving hours many times, which requires me to stop for a rest period enforced by law. I have never been knocked awake in a lorry, and rightly so. Somehow people think it is acceptable to knock on a motorhome. I always park with consideration for others, views and access to driveways etc. I have been knocked awake several times in the motorhome. I never answer the door, This is not for my safety reasons, it is for theirs. I am old enough to know my weaknesses and cannot trust myself to be polite and charming when disturbed from my sleep. It is better that they leave a snotty little note, than with a broken nose. The magnificent aspect of motorhoming is the freedom to travel where the wish and whim takes you for the day, nobody then would drive around in the dark looking for some campsite that rips you off for the right to breath their air for a few hours. We all share our public spaces, laybys and roads. There are rights of way and other such things, over private land, and if you have paid for the right to park, then park you can. If you are parked on the side of the highway, you are obliged to pay road tax, have insurance and have the vehicle inspected as roadworthy, and obey the highway code. Unfortunately the highway code gets updated, and many people have not read it since passing the test decades ago! The main points being priority and increased space must be given to larger vehicles when turning etc, and no vehicle should be driven when tired or unfit to do so. These surely apply to motorhomes. In summation Motorhomes are driven by Husbands and Wives, are enjoyed by families and people on holiday from the stresses and strains of life and work, People who frankly need the rest. I have read in this post that some would like councils to provide additional facilities for motorhomers, that in theory sounds great, water and waste self service points would be my first thought, but my next thought was that parasites like Meter persons, police and VOSA inspectors would lurk behind every bush. Just to make the holiday extra special.


----------



## paul and jennie (May 22, 2016)

jammy vestor said:


> Hi Guys, I have a HGV licence and I have run out of driving hours many times, which requires me to stop for a rest period enforced by law. I have never been knocked awake in a lorry, and rightly so. Somehow people think it is acceptable to knock on a motorhome. I always park with consideration for others, views and access to driveways etc. I have been knocked awake several times in the motorhome. I never answer the door, This is not for my safety reasons, it is for theirs. I am old enough to know my weaknesses and cannot trust myself to be polite and charming when disturbed from my sleep. It is better that they leave a snotty little note, than with a broken nose. The magnificent aspect of motorhoming is the freedom to travel where the wish and whim takes you for the day, nobody then would drive around in the dark looking for some campsite that rips you off for the right to breath their air for a few hours. We all share our public spaces, laybys and roads. There are rights of way and other such things, over private land, and if you have paid for the right to park, then park you can. If you are parked on the side of the highway, you are obliged to pay road tax, have insurance and have the vehicle inspected as roadworthy, and obey the highway code. Unfortunately the highway code gets updated, and many people have not read it since passing the test decades ago! The main points being priority and increased space must be given to larger vehicles when turning etc, and no vehicle should be driven when tired or unfit to do so. These surely apply to motorhomes. In summation Motorhomes are driven by Husbands and Wives, are enjoyed by families and people on holiday from the stresses and strains of life and work, People who frankly need the rest. I have read in this post that some would like councils to provide additional facilities for motorhomers, that in theory sounds great, water and waste self service points would be my first thought, but my next thought was that parasites like Meter persons, police and VOSA inspectors would lurk behind every bush. Just to make the holiday extra special.



Cant agree more
I drive a psv and when i need to stop by law i stop to rest all i want to do is the same in my motorhome


----------

